# have we forgoten God?



## twitch-twitch-reel

With the decline of our health and the decline of our moral value I wonder has God stopped blessing this united states of America? Has he taken his hand of blessing and favor off of us because of our sins as a nation and a people?



We confess to be a believe nation but, we ban God from our schools. Trading the maker in for evolution. We tell our children they were once monkeys and, before that they were fish. We ban the 10 commandments from our courts and , swear upon the God of the bible to tell the truth. We abort thousands of unborn children a day and call it a choice. We watch televisions shows like, The OC, One Tree Hill, Desperate house wives, The Simpson's, and don't even realize they are bad. We go to movies that show graphic sex and violence in every scene and with language that would make a sailor blush. Now with the internet allowing access to people's deepest darkest twisted fantasies, we have an outbreak people addicted to **** like never seen before in the history of society. This degradation of morals has leached all the way to the so called church and Christian population, slowly polluting the environment until what once was considered taboo or evil, has now become the norm. Statistics say that anywhere between 4-7 out of 10 Christian men view **** on a weekly basis. How many spend their evenings watching soft core **** like, Desperate house wives? Do you even consider this ****, or even morally wrong any more. What do you think God would say?



God sad, If my people will repent and turn away from their sins and turn back to me and my ways, I will forgive them and heal their land. ( I am paraphrasing, )



The question is as a Christian are we going to repent? If you are reading this and don't believe in God and are not saved then, I am not talking to you. I am speaking directly to the people that do or once did believe. Will we repent? Will you repent? 



To answer the question I posed in the beginning, do I think God has removed his hand off this nation? Yes I do believe he has removed it. But he is faithful to forgive us if only we repent. "REPENT" to turn away from, renounce and to do no more.



God Bless


----------



## capn

To the Jungle in 3-2-1....


----------



## boat

Great fishing report. Nice limits and pictures.


----------



## LIONESS-270

Don't know what God would say..but Admin will tell you that you posted this on the wrong forum....


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

capn
ok, kinda thought this one applied to all peeps so dropped it in three spots and looks like I got two right so that is not to bad! lol. what happened to the survey I put up? Was it messed up in the relocation or killed due to content?


----------



## spotted ape

*He has not removed anything !!!*

God has his hand ready anytime you want it . He will never remove it all you have to do is ask.. Yes society is very lose these days but God is still here.. Maybe instead of saying he has taken his hand away you should ask people if there hand is away from God's.. There is a big difference...I am a christian and proud of it. But controversy is not the way to bring people to God.. Just my thought .. Don't want to argue but I am sorry you think God is taking his hand away... I will not post on this subject again . Thanks and God bless from the Ape............................


----------



## donf

Hey nice post, all true, God Bless You, God Bless God, now get it off my fishing board.


----------



## Stuart

Nice post Spotted Ape.

People, don't live in the past. This is 2006 and yes society is pretty sick right now so what are we as Christians going to do about it? Going back to the "good old days" won't work, because guess what, we ended up in this mess anyway. Sorry for the rant and I admit that I'm not pulling my weight as a Christian but we can't rely on the schools or any other institution to correct this problem.


----------



## KingTut

The solution?! It's clear! 
Teach your kids to love Him with all their heart and all their soul and all their minds! Teach your kids to shine His light so that other's might want that light as well. 
Bring them to church where He is! Raise them with faith to run the race already laid-out for them! 

And don't forget, live, laugh, love and take em fishin!


----------



## tscarborough

God hasn't been forgotten, but his message has **** sure been misinterpreted by pretty much everyone.


----------



## JDean

TTR, scare tactics have never worked, have you protested any funerals as of late?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

GonnaMissR said:


> TTR, scare tactics have never worked, have you protested any funerals as of late?


Bro, none of what I wrote was a scare tactic. It is all facts. All I am doing is writing them down. I am asking are we exposing ourselves to sin we don't realize? Up until a few months ago I didn't consider a lot of the tv shows I watched to be bad or sinfull. But to be honest I wasn't looking very close. I have been exposed to so much bad stuff a little at a time that it didn't even show up on my radar anymore. (like the frog in boiling water) if you try to throw him in boiling water he jumps out. If you put him in cold water and slowly turn the heat up until it boils he will never jump out, he will die. The question I asked myself is should I be jumping out? 



Some say that God doesn't remove his hand of blessing from anyone. Sodom & Gomorra is an example of what I was trying to express here. 



I would say that God never stops loving you, and you are never to far gone until you die. At any point you can repent and be forgiven.



I believe that satan comes as an angle of light. Meaning that he isn't walking around in a red suit with a tail and pitch fork he is way slicker than that. Slowly turning up the heat on my morality and what I will allow in my house and on my tv. When I was a child you would never have seen a show like Will and Grace. But be honest how many Christians have watched that show? I have and I know by watching it I condone it. Click Click, up goes the heat. No I'm not bashing homosexuals. I believe it is a sin for sure but not any greater than the sin of pornography, Lust , hate or any of the other sins that I deal with. What I am saying is that if the we allow ourselves to take our eyes off God and be drawn in to what is the norm, then where will the light come from?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Thank you for that clarification, TTR.


----------



## peelin' drag

A guy named Isaiah said, "Woe to you who call evil good, and good evil". Just stop, look, and listen to what the world says is ok to do. My .02.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

word up


----------



## rvj

The Bible give us a clear example many, many, times how God will remove his hedge of protection because of a countries sin, unrightousness, or there faithlessness. Unfortunetly those who live in that country has to endure those hard times, but that does not mean Gods favor is not upon you as a person.

Nehemiah is a great example of this. God allowed jerusalem to be destroyed because of the faithlessness of the Isrealites, But his favor yet still layed upon Nehemiah so much so that scattered from his country, God used him to rebuild the wall of Jerusalem. It took a determined, godly leader like Nehemiah to motivate this group to act on GOD's PROMISES and rebuild jerusalems walls.

Even though it may seem as if our country is losing its way, we as christians may have to go through what we go through because of our countries actions and decision. But we must continue to stand on Gods promises and let our light shine.

For God said LET YOUR CONDUCT BE WITHOUT COVETOUSNESS; BE CONTENT WITH SUCH THINGS AS YOU HAVE FOR HE HIMSELF HAS SAID, "I WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU NOR FORSAKE YOU."

SO WE BODLY SAY;

"THE LORD IS MY HELPER: I WILL NOT FEAR. WHAT CAN MAN DO TO ME? HEB 13:5-6


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

rvj said:


> The Bible give us a clear example many, many, times how God will remove his hedge of protection because of a countries sin, unrightousness, or there faithlessness. Unfortunetly those who live in that country has to endure those hard times, but that does not mean Gods favor is not upon you as a person.
> 
> Nehemiah is a great example of this. God allowed jerusalem to be destroyed because of the faithlessness of the Isrealites, But his favor yet still layed upon Nehemiah so much so that scattered from his country, God used him to rebuild the wall of Jerusalem. It took a determined, godly leader like Nehemiah to motivate this group to act on GOD's PROMISES and rebuild jerusalems walls.
> 
> Even though it may seem as if our country is losing its way, we as christians may have to go through what we go through because of our countries actions and decision. But we must continue to stand on Gods promises and let our light shine.
> 
> For God said LET YOUR CONDUCT BE WITHOUT COVETOUSNESS; BE CONTENT WITH SUCH THINGS AS YOU HAVE FOR HE HIMSELF HAS SAID, "I WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU NOR FORSAKE YOU."
> 
> SO WE BODLY SAY;
> 
> "THE LORD IS MY HELPER: I WILL NOT FEAR. WHAT CAN MAN DO TO ME? HEB 13:5-6


gotta say that gave me chills. I agree 100% Thanks for helping me. I was haveing a little bit of a problem getting across what my main idea was.

God bless!


----------



## redlegg

KingTut said:


> The solution?! It's clear!
> Teach your kids to love Him with all their heart and all their soul and all their minds! Teach your kids to shine His light so that other's might want that light as well.
> Bring them to church where He is! Raise them with faith to run the race already laid-out for them!
> 
> And don't forget, live, laugh, love and take em fishin!


Good post


----------



## JDean

TTR, your response was excellent. I think I might have mis-read and definately misunderstood your intentions. I apologize.

Your right on with TV, music, etc. I know from experience that if you fill your mind with garbage, garbage is going to come out. It's that simple. But to convince others of that, we have to do it by example. Not through intimidation. And after reading your response I don't believe that was your intention.


----------



## predator22

Oh and according to several posts on this topic we need to hide God from the fishing forumn and make him political in the jungle. Don't forget to add that next time you post. It can go right behind banning the 10 commandments from our court steps, and banning prayer in school. 

Great post!


----------



## luv2fish

We need to be consistent and persistent when it comes to keeping our eyes on Jesus.
Persevering Prayer is a MUST!!
God begins in our own homes, you are right. And whether you just got saved, been saved for a while, or a life time. We must be a "Christ like" example wherever we are and whoever is around (every living soul). Even when we are alone. I praise God for my Brothers and Sisters in Christ.


----------



## ChickFilet

Pred, it has nothing to do with hiding God or making him political. It has to do with respecting the wishes of all 2Coolers. This forum was created for topics just like this. Everyone wins.


predator22 said:


> Oh and according to several posts on this topic we need to hide God from the fishing forumn and make him political in the jungle. Don't forget to add that next time you post. It can go right behind banning the 10 commandments from our court steps, and banning prayer in school.
> 
> Great post!


----------



## predator22

My bad. I thought it was originally posted in "Food for the Soul" and folks were wanting it moved.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

predator22 said:


> My bad. I thought it was originally posted in "Food for the Soul" and folks were wanting it moved.


nope, I dropped it in food, gen fish & jungle. note if it is going into the gen fish, start the story with casting your nets over the side of the boat. LOL! it was all the same story but different titles but I was told thats not 2cool and don't do it again or we will sink your boat. well minus the sinking of the boat part. LOL! I added that for drama just because its saturday and im at work.

anyways it has goten some good returns and I think it was a good post all in all, i give it a 10 for readability and a 10 for good pr. LOL.


----------



## SurfRunner

I don't think God has removed His hedge of protection from our country yet. There are still a ton of believers who are sincerely following His commands at their best and on their knees praying for America daily, which is the backbone of our nation.

I think God is full of mercy and love too and He considers the best for His sons and daughters - More so than He considers His wrath for the rebellious within America. 

I think the Church of America needs a "shaking up", but she isn't so corrupt yet that God has turned His back on her. God is full of Grace too. 

I think He has allowed some things to happen in America recently to give us a "wake up call".

God is slow to anger, just like He commands us to be. Jesus made a whip before He entered the temple and rebuked them. How long do you think it took Him to make the whip?

The Church is God's Bride - It is a marriage. Now, consider your wife if you are married and think about it in this context. I don't care who you marry, she is not going to be perfect. She will, like all of us, have some bad habits that will take years to break. You will not divorce her or turn your back on her if you caught her watching night time TV. On the other hand, if she totally turned her back on you and committed adultry without any kind of repentance at all, you will and should seperate from her, therefore, removing her hedge of protection (covering).

When God totally lifts His hedge of protection from our country, I don't think we will be posting anything about Jesus Christ being Lord and Saviour on an open forum without us being concerned about going to jail or being persecuted for it.

But, who am I to judge what is in God's plan? I got a lot to learn yet. These are only my opinions.


----------



## activescrape

Thank you for that perspective Surfrunner. I believe you are right, it's just hard to see sometimes with all the evil we are surrounded by.


----------



## SKSOUTH

Many a good point was made here. I don't believe God has turned his back on us. Just look at this thread, he is working through us. He inspired TTR to start this thread and gave him the gumption to put it in places where others say it didn't belong. They didn't like it, but they must have read it in order to realize that it should be moved. Maybe not the best way to get attention but honest nontheless. 

We fall down sometimes and what is acceptable to society as a whole is agreeably more tolerant than we should like, but I can say that I am just as guilty as the next. Thanks for the wake up call.

How many who have not yet come to know the Lord are reading this post and seeing the truth exposed? I know in my heart this thread has changed someone's life. Oh yeah, God is still with us!


----------

